# I was stupid... Another Windows 8 uninstall quest



## jasper090 (May 20, 2012)

Hi

First off, I know you are all thinking "what an idiot and not another windows 8 question". Unfortunately that is exactly the case! I was stupid in many ways!
I basically installed windows 8 preview with thinking if I didn't like it I could just uninstall it however I now realize that's not the case and I should have done it on a VHD... 

To make matters worse, I may have not created a recovery or back up or saved an image of windows 7 :/. yep what a dufus! 
so now I would like to go back to windows 7 but I am unable to do so.

I've tried resetting my laptop - oh its a HP Pavilion G62 - but that wont work. I've tried restarting it and all that. It also appears that windows 8 has over written my w7 os or I have deleted it by accident. 

So if someone would be kind enough as to help me out (I will accept mockery in the process!) I would be greatfu.
Sorry, I suspect you've had to deal with a bunch of idiots like myself recently.

Thank you, any help would be much appreciated!
Jasper Mowatt


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

if you have a sticker with the code, the below link will let you download Windows 7. 
Windows 7 ISO x86 and x64 Official Direct Download Links (Ultimate, Professional and Home Premium) « My Digital Life

Download the same version on the sticker. 

This will not recover files lost in your upgrade.


----------



## darfvayda (Apr 9, 2012)

Use Easy Transfer in Windows 8 to backup your files and settings to a USB stick. Then reinstall windows 7 and transfer your files from USB stick to it. 

Terrister, are those links to Retail versions of Windows 7? and wouldn't he need an OEM version? or does it not matter?


----------

